# Paint code KH2



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Help please. I have delivered a June 1992 R32 GTR front bumper to a painting shop and told them the colour is KH2. I have just received a phone call telling me that there are two colours under the code KH2.

Charcoal grey from 1991 onwards and charcoal grey graphite from 1988 to 2003

Anyone know which would be correct for the above car?

Cheers


.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

As it's a BNR32, obviously the former, Ludders... KH2 is the correct code for grey on Skyline 32's


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Miguel - Newera said:


> As it's a BNR32, obviously the former, Ludders... KH2 is the correct code for grey on Skyline 32's


Yes I know KH2 is the correct code but as I wrote there are two KH2 colours.

You say 'the former' - I suppose you mean "Charcoal grey from 1991 onwards" ??????????? as that is the first that I listed or do you mean the one that was launched in 1988???


.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

I would say the 1988 one as the R32 hit the streets in KH2 in 1989.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

I had the same problem with stageas - there were two colours listed by year under the same paint code . 

One is a very heavy pearlescent dark green the other hardly flips at at all. 

I have one of each at the moment and they are obviously a different colour from ten yards.

I would try picking the colour by the year but make sure to test it first.


----------

